# Eheim 2213 and Hydor Inline Heater



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I searched and couldn't find the answer. Anyone using the hydor inline with a 2213?

1/2 size barbs right?

Thanks,

-John


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm using mine with a 2224 (1/2"). You can get the hydors in either size. Go to eheim.com to double check your filter tubing size.


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

I was using the Hydor 200 watt with the 1/2 in. inlets on a 2213 but I switched over to a Eheim 2217 for more flow through my co2 reactor and my UV. I upgraded to the 300 watt Hydor by warming the Eheim 1/2 inch tube and forced it over the 5/8 fitting on the 300 watt Hydor. (Why 5/8 in and 1/2 out on the Eheim? seems to be a built in bottle neck!)
Any how to answer the first question the Hydor works fine with a 2213. Flow was good with just the heater there. And yes 1/2 inch barbs for the 2213. The Hydor 200 watt available with 1/2 or 5/8 inch


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll be looking to check out the Hydor. Hopefully, I'll be raving about this product like everyone else. 

-John N.


----------

